# looking for flounder lights



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm lookin to buy some lights for my boat what will be the best


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Depends on whether you intend to go with an AC or DC setup? I'd suggest 50W LEDs for DC and 150W HPS if your gonna go AC.


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/FlounderLight.html


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Depends on whether you intend to go with an AC or DC setup? I'd suggest 50W LEDs for DC and 150W HPS if your gonna go AC.


 I agree with Hunter, go HPS and you will not be disappointed, the only set back is waiting 15 minutes for the HPS to cool down before turning them back on after running a short distance after turning them off, I highly recommend "Jerry's LEDs" from Texas also, I have three of them in wading lights, one 30 watt and two 40 watt super bright and you get 180 degrees coverage out of them, they are also very small and compact easy to mount. 
Jerry makes the LEDs in DC or AC and has a variety of wattage to choose from.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Jerry's LEDs
This little light puts out 4,000 lumens at 180 degrees, which means it shines 
just as bright to the left and right as it does to the front, great coverage, in or 
out of the water.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

For AC, 150 HPS. For DC, 50 Watt LED's.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> I agree with Hunter, go HPS and you will not be disappointed, the only set back is waiting 15 minutes for the HPS to cool down before turning them back on after running a short distance after turning them off, I highly recommend "Jerry's LEDs" from Texas also, I have three of them in wading lights, one 30 watt and two 40 watt super bright and you get 180 degrees coverage out of them, they are also very small and compact easy to mount.
> Jerry makes the LEDs in DC or AC and has a variety of wattage to choose from.


Jim do like I do and never turn them off that way you never have to wait for them to warm up.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I do the same, I almost never turn em off. When I do, doesn't take much time to warm back up


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Night Shift said:


> I do the same, I almost never turn em off. When I do, doesn't take much time to warm back up


Only time I turn mine off is when I'm in the ICW meeting barge traffic.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Only time I turn mine off is when I'm in the ICW meeting barge traffic.


 
Same here.

Whenever I'm meeting another boat in a confined area.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

That will work. I slow up, and point the bow towards the shoreline if not in a hurry. Gotta watch for ducks! I try to show courtesy like you guys, but like the safety factor the light provides.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

pigman25 said:


> I'm lookin to buy some lights for my boat what will be the best


 I have six HPS 150 4 are used with a ballast box and the other two are not, all six have matching brackets.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> I agree with Hunter, go HPS and you will not be disappointed, the only set back is waiting 15 minutes for the HPS to cool down before turning them back on after running a short distance after turning them off, I highly recommend "Jerry's LEDs" from Texas also, I have three of them in wading lights, one 30 watt and two 40 watt super bright and you get 180 degrees coverage out of them, they are also very small and compact easy to mount.
> Jerry makes the LEDs in DC or AC and has a variety of wattage to choose from.


 I can't recall ever having to wait to restart mine? However I very rarely turn mine off, never did until my run in with FWC.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Gnwdad said:


> I have six HPS 150 4 are used with a ballast box and the other two are not, all six have matching brackets.



Sent you a PM


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Where best to buy a ac amp at


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Gnwdad said:


> I can't recall ever having to wait to restart mine? However I very rarely turn mine off, never did until my run in with FWC.


What did they say?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

pigman25 said:


> Where best to buy a ac amp at


Run that by me one more time? AC amp???:001_huh:


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

BuckWild said:


> What did they say?


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/do-you-run-your-floundering-lights-244185/


Link to the original post


----------

